# How to get NVIDIA drivers installed on Ubuntu?



## Yin (Feb 10, 2008)

Hello TPU'ers

I just attempted to install Ubuntu and Nvidia graphics drivers and I am running into a brick wall now.
I got Ubuntu 7.10 installed and just before it starts up it prompts me with a msg saying it can't detect my video card and I have to run it in 800x600.

So I searched around for a guide on how to do so and I came across this one.

http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4119312

I followed the instructions and after the reboot I still get the same msg and I try to install them again but as I run the Nvidia file 

sudo sh (driver name)

the screen pops up and goes I've installed the drivers already.

what should I do?

Thanks


----------



## xfire (Feb 10, 2008)

press ctrl+alt+F1 or open a terminal.
Then type 

```
sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
```
to get a wizard to set your GUI up. Follow it. At one point it asks which drivers to use. Select it as nvidia. You have do all of this with the keyboard.


----------



## Yin (Feb 10, 2008)

Thanks I've just tried that and I'm gonna reboot see if it works


----------



## Yin (Feb 10, 2008)

I've just rebooted and I am still stuck on a 800x600 reso.

Just curious about this when I go to
Applications>Systems Tools>Nvidia X Server Settings
a prompt comes up saying
"You do not appear to be using the NVIDIA X driver. Please edit your X configuration file (just run 'nvidia-xconfig' as root), restart the X server.

So I opened a terminal and typed 'nvidia-xconfig'

Using X configuration file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

ERROR: Unable to write to directory '/etc/X11'.


----------



## xfire (Feb 10, 2008)

x11 is owned by the root and only root has permission to write to it.
To login as root restart the computer and while grub starts press esc to get the menu. Select recovery mode. when it starts it asks for username and password.
The usrname is root and password would have been set by you while installing. If you have doubt about the password, go to user management and set the password for root.
After you login (it will be a cui) type that command or start x to start the GUI.

Alternatively(before trying the above method) type 

```
sudo nvidia-xconfig
```
remember that sudo is for running a command with root priviliges.


----------



## Yin (Feb 10, 2008)

oh so root is basically an admin user? and sudo is a command for that?

okay I'll try that now


----------



## xfire (Feb 10, 2008)

Yup. Root is made so that one doesn't screw up the system. Ubuntu takes it to one step extra where it doesn't allow root and other super powers users to login from the main login screen. Oh and to restart only the x-server(GUI) ctrl+alt+bckspace does it.


----------



## Yin (Feb 10, 2008)

oh I was gonna say it didn't work but I didn't restart it
So back to recovery mode and sudo nvidia-xconfig then ctrl+alt+backspace?

I find this strange when I was installing Ubuntu it was working perfectly on 1280x1024 (live mode) but when I install it, i get this msg saying it can't detect my graphics card and monitor.


----------



## Yin (Feb 10, 2008)

shrugs still not working, maybe I should start from step 1 again =/


----------



## xfire (Feb 10, 2008)

With sudo you don't need recovery mode.
Just open terminal and type sudo nvidia-xconfig
then press ctrl+alt+backspace.


----------



## xfire (Feb 10, 2008)

$ glxinfo | grep direct

try the above command and tell me the output.


----------



## Yin (Feb 10, 2008)

okay it said it replaced the file and after i restart the x-server, login and go to the nvidia x server settings its still saying the same thing, so i went to the nvidia site and theres some x config file which i just downloaded.

http://www.nvidia.com/object/linux_display_ia32_169.09.html


----------



## xfire (Feb 10, 2008)

Just try restarting once if it still doesn't work try
sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
again.
You have to run the wizard totally. It even asks for your monitor settings.


----------



## Yin (Feb 10, 2008)

after typing 
glxinfo | grep direct


> Xlib:    extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
> Xlib:    extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
> Xlib:    extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
> Error: couldn't find RGB GLX visual
> ...



that looks like a problem


----------



## xfire (Feb 10, 2008)

just run
sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
again and again. You'll get it right(use up and down arrow keys to view previously typed commands in terminal)


----------



## Yin (Feb 10, 2008)

ok i ran it again and it finishes after i choose my colour bit (16 and 24) i picked 24
then i typed 
glxinfo | grep direct 
same results


----------



## xfire (Feb 10, 2008)

did you enable higher resolutions?


----------



## Yin (Feb 10, 2008)

xfire said:


> did you enable higher resolutions?



I think so?
when in the "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" interface I picked 1280x1024@60hz 24-bit Colour and I picked the Nvidia graphic driver


----------



## xfire (Feb 10, 2008)

So did it work after restarting(higher resolution)?
Maybe its better if you try Ubunutu forums.


----------



## Yin (Feb 10, 2008)

nope I'll go and ask more places, thanks for the help


----------



## xfire (Feb 10, 2008)

The thing is I've never used Nvidia are you sure you don't get the option for higher resolution.
Also did you get a message to enable restricted drivers?


----------



## BXtreme (Feb 10, 2008)

ya, the restricted driver manager allows to download/install those drivers automatically, as on my dell 1520. I connected an external display, and p00f 1440x900@75hz was infront of me. Installing the driver manually may also force the user to do the settings manually, well it might be a different case here, or a corrupted X11 file...there can be many other cases too....


----------



## xfire (Feb 10, 2008)

installing manually gives the control panel.
CCC for ati.


----------



## BXtreme (Feb 10, 2008)

xfire said:


> installing manually gives the control panel.
> CCC for ati.



too bad i don't use the panel anyway, most ppl who tend to switch to linux for whatever reason other than gaming only look for 'how to change the res to the native on of the monitor', so automated is ieasy for them. so, what options does the cp offer ? esp. in nvidia ? same as windows ?


----------



## Yin (Feb 10, 2008)

I GOT IT WORKING!
and I gotta say its thanks to this little program called ENVY.

http://albertomilone.com/pmwiki/pmwiki.php?n=Main.Envy-InstructionsForUbuntu

I would highly recommend this program if your new or if you can't get it to work.


----------



## BXtreme (Feb 10, 2008)

Yin said:


> I GOT IT WORKING!
> and I gotta say its thanks to this little program called ENVY.
> 
> http://albertomilone.com/pmwiki/pmwiki.php?n=Main.Envy-InstructionsForUbuntu
> ...



ah yes now i remember y linux mint did it so easy, good job.


----------



## xfire (Feb 10, 2008)

congrats.
Next go too gnome-look.org for themes.


----------



## Yin (Feb 10, 2008)

ahh I think i've installed compwiz fusion? iono looks pretty sweet the burn effect.
I think I've learned a lot thanks to you x-fire


----------



## xfire (Feb 10, 2008)

no problem. Linux is fun after you get it up and running.
Use gdesklets( type sudo apt-get install gdesklets in terminal) to get a dock bar(like mac)


----------



## Yin (Feb 10, 2008)

lols now i need a bunch of general programs for use there should be a thread somewhere of a list of good programs


----------



## xfire (Feb 10, 2008)

Use add/remove programs of ubuntu under applications menu.
http://sathyasays.com/forums/viewforum.php?f=10&sid=16b4bf9879c164a8666d7888a7b31c26
http://sathyasays.com/forums/viewtopic.php?t=15&sid=16b4bf9879c164a8666d7888a7b31c26
If you need any other softwares ask.


----------

